# voltimetro digital para mi auto



## diariolive (Oct 13, 2006)

Hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera que me ayudaran a construir un voltimetro para mi carro, es que quiero estar chekando siempre la carga del acumulador.

Quisiera ponerle tres display de 7 segmentos

saludos a todos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 14, 2006)

Por favor utiliza el buscador inetrno antes de crear nuevos temas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/voltimetro-digital-2274/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/construccion-voltimetro-digital-2699/

Saludos.


----------

